# virgins... sexy, icky or neutral



## indy (Oct 16, 2010)

Just wondering seems to be a subject of much debate :happy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Sexy. I wish I were still a virgin. I definitely like the idea of being the only one for someone.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Neutral. 

I'll never understand the hype put on virginity. All it means is that you haven't experienced sex.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

They aren't "icky", but I prefer a woman with experience.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Neutral toward others being virgins


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

I really don't care so I'm neutral I respect men and women who save it for marriage.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Neutral with a lean toward "sexy", although that's not the word I would use exactly. (not sure what I'd replace it with though)


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess I'd consider myself neutral? 

When it comes to thinking about being with a person long-term, I definitely want somebody with experience. 

And while I'm not a girl who goes out and sleeps around, I couldn't imagine myself sticking with ONE sexual partner for 50+ years. I want to have some, but not _a lot_ of, experience before settling.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

neutral.....


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

netural. i have seen icky and sexy virgins, so netural.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Neutral if it's not by choice. Sexy if it is by choice but they don't make a big deal about it. Icky if they "brag" about it like it's some badge of nobility.


----------



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

Shrugs these things happen. 

What I find astonishing is the false premises and attitudes such connotations as Virgin denotes in peoples psyche. Who put that there, society, your family, friends, work, yourself? The expectations, pressures and associations that exist by a single word? Makes me wonder about the rest of the attitudes towards sex. 

Personally I have a feeling that even with experience people remain confused by sexual experiences. People come together to enjoy a moment of sexual intimacy without some understanding in how either partner reacts psychologically, intellectually, emotionally, spiritually, and physically to their thoughts and emotions during sex.

Most think it is purely physical pardon the pun and their pleasure tends to be varied. I would be interested whether those that are sexually active, are you able to create the mood, safety and stress free environment that allows yourself and your partner to orgasm multiple times? Because you know if your partner struggles to climax a few times at least during sexual intimacy then she wouldn't trust her body or you to allow herself to climax. And then sex, while men think its the bees knees, assume their partners arousal state is what there is and yours is in response to being turned on by her sexually. 

I wonder how much better sex would be with her climaxing while trusting her body to do so without stress and would the quality of sex improve after. I mean sure if a man orgasms, whats that, any day of the week. So then I would be intrigued to wonder if women experience a certain monotony to their motions whether their wanting sexual intimacy would increase or decrease after being satisfied. I would hazard a guess if she experiences not much just going with the motions then she wouldn't demand sex from her partner as much as her partner would, she would be emotionally disconnected. Have you ever wondered why, because it starts to become a chore instead of a pleasure and she starts wondering whether this is all there is. Fun for awhile but if she can't get her kit off, how much fun would it be. 

Ah I'm blabbing.


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd say I'm neutral about it...I respect someone who chooses to be virgin and same respect goes out for those who's not.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

..Irrelevant.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Neutral. If I felt icky about it, I'd probably never lose it.:tongue:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Neutral. It's only icky when they try and lose it to some hooker or something.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Neutral. Virginity is irrelevant. It can't even be properly defined.


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Neutral..you are only a virgin once.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Virgins can be easily made not virgins.


----------



## SoftlipsNewtouch (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, Its really funny how everyones prefrence is so diffrent from one anothers.

I think for me, It'd be adorable to lose my virginity to a virgin as well. To know that I took someones? 
Its a really cutsey idea. So. Even though its not the word I'd use.. 'Sexy'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't give a fuck if someone hasn't had sex before.

I don't know why I'd find them icky, sexy or be neutral towards them.

If they have sex appeal and they're hot - they're sexy.

If they're icky looking and have a bad personality - they're icky.

If I don't care about them - I'm neutral. 

In saying that, if I know a woman has had sex with a man, I don't think she's as sexy, I don't know why (that's the only thing I could relate to in the movie Chasing Amy). If she's had sex with women then I find her sexy. If she hasn't had sex with anyone then that's not sexy, more cute until you're actually having sex with them and helping them discover what they like, showing them what you like. I always ended up with people like this and I always find out that they can be very, very sexy. You're more than likely to get a natural moan, too.


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

Infrared said:


> Men are supposed to come already broken in, and ready to rumble. :laughing:


So basically, a man can take a womans virginity, but not the other way round? By that logic, if everyone would do it this way, there would be no way for a man to loose his virginity, atleast not in a heterosexual way :tongue:


----------



## g34r (Oct 26, 2010)

neutral. we all start somewhere.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Arachnophobia said:


> So basically, a man can take a womans virginity, but not the other way round? By that logic, if everyone would do it this way, there would be no way for a man to loose his virginity, atleast not in a heterosexual way :tongue:


I never said that. I said that "I" would not take a mans virginity. To me, it's icky. I want someone who is experienced, I do not have the time to teach.

More power to all the ladies that don't mind though. So before you apply logic to a situation, perhaps you should read the statement properly? :happy:


----------



## ethylester (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been three different people's "first" in the past. Gotta say, it's cool. I like teaching. But at the same time, someone with experience is cool too. I dunno.


----------

